# 1DX or 5D Mark III for Macro Work?



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Well i am new to macro work and i have been using my 1DX for all around work and it is the camera i keep in my bag at all times but i was wondering if it would be better to use my 5D Mark III for the extra megapixels for macro.  Or is the 1DX going to provide me with better macro photos from the improved sensor and metering?

Well let me know what you think.


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 24, 2014)

CAP, unless you're going to enlarge 86x134 inches or larger it won't much matter. Can you imagine a close up of a spidey that big?


----------



## TCampbell (Jun 24, 2014)

It almost certainly will not matter.  Most of tend to not use all the megapixels when we put the image into some output format.  Computer screens have vastly lower resolution than camera sensors these days.  You'd have to make a physical print and it would need to be big before any difference could possibly be detectable.  Even then it would require extremely close scrutiny.

Shoot with whatever you want.


----------



## Overread (Jun 24, 2014)

+1 to what the others said - if you wanted to get a meaningful shift you'd have to wait for Canon to release some significantly more advanced sensors or shift up to medium format - otherwise both are outstanding camera bodies and ideally suited to the task; its really your preference as to which to use - there might be some small differences in how they render, but I'd be willing to say that the biggest differences will be ergonomic or simple preference on which you prefer the out put of.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 24, 2014)

Won't make any difference at all.


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

Yea i am going to just keep on use my 1DX for every thing and saves weight because i don't have to throw my 5D mark iii in my bag.


----------



## snerd (Jun 24, 2014)

I don't think I could handle the stress of having to choose which of those to use. Sure glad "I" don't have both!!


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 25, 2014)

I carry both in my backpack along with the 300 2.8, 70-200 2.8 a wide and a bunch of batteries.  The 26lbs isn't too bad unless I'm walking up hill.


----------



## jaomul (Jun 25, 2014)

If I owned them both I wouldn't need to ask


----------

